

Ask HN: Those who are going to Startup School, where are you staying? - caphill

Where is everybody staying especially those who do not have a car and do not plan to rent?<p>I am coming into the San Jose airport and I have no clue where to book a place.
======
jliechti1
Hey, there is a Facebook group where people are coordinating plans and
discussing options:

<http://www.facebook.com/groups/263608800427362/>

See you there!

